# RedHat 9 Auto update problem



## johnm1019 (Sep 1, 2003)

When i go to load up2date, it says i need to register with the RHN network. This is all fine and good and i already have an account from this other machine. On the first screen i click next, and this is supposed to allow me to view their privacy policy.... nothing comes up. So i click next anyway because i would agree with it, then i click existing member, and type in username and password... then go through the rest. On the very last screen it says, 'Problem registering username.' When i already clicked existing member!!!
wtf, and being a little paranoid i would like this auto update agent to work.  
Any help?


----------



## twotugs (May 14, 2003)

Not sure if this helps, but I received this the other day from RHN:

The certificate used by up2date and rhn_register to communicate with the
Red Hat Network reached its end of life on August 28th 2003. Users
attempting to connect to Red Hat Network will see SSL connection or
certificate verification failures.

New versions of the up2date and rhn_register clients are now available
which are required for continued access to Red Hat Network.

* RHSA-2003:267 for Red Hat Linux:
https://rhn.redhat.com/errata/RHSA-2003-267.html

* RHSA-2003:268 for Red Hat Enterprise Linux:
https://rhn.redhat.com/errata/RHSA-2003-268.html

New versions of the up2date client that contain the new certificate are
immediately available for download at:

https://rhn.redhat.com/help/latest-up2date.pxt

For users who would prefer to install the new certificate directly, it is
available at:

https://rhn.redhat.com/help/ssl_cert.pxt

- -the Red Hat Network Team


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I got this notice, but being a Linux and RedHat newbie, I have no idea how to install the RPM's I downloaded.


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

Find the RPM in konqueror or what ever file manager you use and right-click the RPM icon and choose software installer.
Or open a terminal as root,and:

cd to the directory where the RPM is located 
then type: rpm -ivh nameof.ver#.rpm
HTH
lynch


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, that's the easy explanation, but I get an error about version conflicts no matter which of the RPM's I try to install.


----------



## Datadesigner (Sep 13, 2003)

Once you have the certificate, everything will work...so as root, go to Terminal and type in:

wget -q -O - https://rhn.redhat.com/help/new-cert.sh | /bin/bash

That will install the new certificate. Now Up2Date should let you finish.

After you run the update package agent the first time, your Up2Date RPMs will be updated by the agent....

Good Luck!


----------

